# smokinmom is missed



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

has she been banned? did i miss something?  always enjoyed gabbing with her.......


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 15, 2010)

sometimes people just leave. No need to stir the pot..  she is fine and well on another site I use.

:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello loolagigi 

People move on.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2010)

Even though people move on, she is still missed


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2010)

yes she is at another site and doing pretty well. I talked to her last week.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

well when you guys see her please tell her i said hello.....thanks


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 15, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> well when you guys see her please tell her i said hello.....thanks


 


:48:


----------



## astrobud (Mar 15, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> well when you guys see her please tell her i said hello.....thanks


 
me too   thanks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 15, 2010)

will do.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

I say hi too.


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

Me 2!!!! Tell her hi! Hadn't talked to her since before she left! Hope your doing well Smom!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2010)

She's around just hidding in the shadows


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2010)

I find her ever where I go


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 15, 2010)

I never liked the woman anyway so good riddance

its a joke folks

t4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I find her ever where I go


 
:confused2: who's stalking who?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 15, 2010)

No thats the...........

EFFEN GEE

rotflmao

t4


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

thats it get her on the phone right now dammnitt!  j/k, no but really maybe someone can send her a link to this thread....hint hint...thanks  or pm me and let me know where i cand find her. she was a treat.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2010)

Tell her hi for me too please.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 15, 2010)

Tell her supper nanny is still the hottest a$$ on the block...for me please


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 17, 2010)

I miss ya to Smom...if ya happen to be lurking!  Seems like alot of the folks that were here when I came here have split.  I'm not around near as often either...but thats because the weather is getting nice...I been outside alot...enjoying the sunshine, instead of sitting in front of the computer screen smoking cigarettes...lol


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 17, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello loolagigi
> 
> People move on.
> 
> eace:


 
Hey man, where YOU been? Good to see you back Hippy!

AG


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Miss you SMom!!!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2011)

She's doin good 
She don't hang around here anymore, but she is around here and there.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 10, 2011)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Miss you SMom!!!



Feels good to be missed.  

Missed you too.  How goes it?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 10, 2011)

:lama: :yay: :bong: :fly: :heart: :banana: :bongin: :headbang2: :guitar:...............and have this:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 10, 2011)

:yay: good to see that name again


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL ohhh NOW she comes back..........B^^^H.....



LOL


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey girl! Nice to see you.  Welcome back
:48:


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2011)

As if the server crash wasn't confusing enough..lol. Wasn't sure if this was a resurrected dead thread or if SM had come back to join us.....

Glad you are here SM....the walls seem a lil bit brighter in here already.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey YOU


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2011)

well look who i found 
:48:


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 24, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Feels good to be missed.
> 
> Missed you too.  How goes it?




I'm great thanks!! You? What's new? What's goin on?  How's the sgtmjr


----------

